# SE Qld Trips



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

HI

Any trips happening this weekend around the South East?

I have not planned one but willing to try a new area if its not too far away and in gentlemen hours 

Cheers


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been thinking of heading off Pt Cartwright Sat morning around the headland and out to the marker if calm enough. It looks awesome today on coastalwatch. But looking at the wind and swell predictions, I may end up off Noosa NP and out to Jew Shoals for some bottom bashing. Will make a call this evening. I have to go to Noosa later in the day tomorrow anyway, so may as well squeeze in a fish. Launching 5-5:30. All welcome.
Oh and ...... lets remember the schellacking we took in last month's comp. First day of the Feb comp tomorrow.. lets get out there!!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Was hoping to get out today for a quick pedal but the wind is 20knots from the east and expecting rain. The week end forecast is worse. So can't see me getting out - unless Sunday's weather is better (got a brunch on Saturday). Also the back is still a little suss (lifted furniture the other night and did something to it).

So Sunday's looking the best for me if the weather is OK.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYyJr5kAABTfgAAQQGdMEIIAWIA//97gIACIMPUep6gaGjRtTQGCA1GQp+jSaIyZAeoZPU0tIJFvX8fW6Gi8vbAFLu7qUOjBSdQRWbDYojMJmwjyPbLj12DxkMbGYSvfPVybXvEZSYS0Beg6FHStgSq3GaI0PMoGylwbVTS0+Qq5Jqe9jwvub+iQiWsgW8zYIBok+ifxdyRThQkIyJr5kA==


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Red,

Been wanting to hit that creek for a while, I might tag along if thats Ok? I will confirm latter tonight.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Probably going to explore Eprapah creek tomorrow morning (4:30am start - sorry Sel), depending on wind and tide.
> 
> Wonder if the jacks will come out to play?
> 
> Red.


Where is that?

Cheers


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

It is a little unknown creek Just North of Point Halloran near Vicky Point.

Ben


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Red,

Sorry mate, had a change of mine. Just bought some chatterbaits which I am keen to try around the Wharves at the Port of Brisbane. If the wind picks up I am going to paddle down Bulimba Creek for some Flathead.

Let me know how you go in the creek, I have been told there are a few Jacks and XL Cod. Speak to Milan about that spot, he knows it pretty well.

Ben


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVe2mf8AAC7fgAAQYWf78pEBHgAv797QIACIKmmho0ANBkaAAYgFTaTaR6jTUeQTEPUAHlMEIIYmBz4BClcAsl8B6SoVhzHLCpDjV1QHbpI5Yi9oIAyAXrRKD7xZZa4TpaisQPSJdhlUM7b8+FqNk1v+Yg76FxGzSOAA+h41M66QjBUyT0UHpylQ5sVkrczSJLkuABvA2R5J1CYJjYaapbDUl7wA1qGVY7TFxpBFh7FpWW38XckU4UJBXtpn/A==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sunday is looking good weather wise......so I'll be out and about at Redcliffe, just waiting for my fortunes to change. :roll:


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be out and about around Recliffe on sunday as well (and maybe saturday). 
Whereabouts is dependant on weather and how early I can wake up as usual. 8) 
Stue :lol:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Might see you out there.

Not sure of destination.... yet


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdb/fpQAAD9fgAAQcGfcEjqF3io/7/7gMAE6hQip5NT0bU0PVNpojIB6hoGg2moMBoDQAAaaDQDQBoGp6EJoFPU8p6I00xPSZpNBgnpJtZCAHfv6qe6cChlw5cRZzkw5vgvHtypey5VzpGdf5dEF25BKQ3S1kmhF6ojTHXVoV+drBUCSiqdoWmpNqjx4uAeYO3cMy9Dj8IURNxT5ROh2XS4MLuw24sMIpBNI0XTQ2OwTGlEi5CklBn1oSMizat5wkG92owPV4n7TRd4WQnfdbZ9w8UMja4y+hFRkLzSCKtK1GCyF8KCaTCuzMrVVC6Z6MJV3rA0BIuMULkawDGAeLWtcOr7J7a284vD7G5s9L5whM1Z0AxcjMDsbkavB4xAFkh0i4ryoEIwhvYoZM9q1vmCmCNn1URKvdMwL5nAkBciO4UWqUc5DBaafV/+LuSKcKEhrf79KAA==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn!!! its ganna be wet and windy tomorrow. 

Oh well, might not get a chance to go out mid week, so I might launch from Scarborough Harbour and chase flatties on the run out......need to get a 60 cm+ one for the summer comp.....oh and need something for the Feb comp. 
Hopefully it will be too windy for couta and breambo to get out and I might stand a chance. 8) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm going freshwater tommorrow, will sleep in and get up and decide. If its raining I'm still going.

Looking at Moogerah dam or Maroon Dam for Bass or might drive up to Cooby dam for some yellas.

Need a fish at any cost before I go back to work, Monday.

Cheers


----------

